# maxing out dimmers?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

110.3(b).


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 110.3(b).


O.K. so I am within code. Do you have any preference on maxing out dimmers? Some guy's, or girl's, like to only go 80% others say don't matter?:001_huh:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

You need to read the manual. If you're using more than one side by side, it often calls for de-rating. It's not really the sustained load that kills the dimmer. It's the arcing when a lamp fails or a short that kills them.


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> You need to read the manual. If you're using more than one side by side, it often calls for de-rating. It's not really the sustained load that kills the dimmer. It's the arcing when a lamp fails or a short that kills them.


I did put a 1000 watt and 600 watt side by side, but did not gang them. I purposley put them in their own box so I would not have to break some "fins" off for the exact reason you said. Thanks for the info about what kills a dimmer I did not know that.:thumbup:


----------

